# EA schreibt weiter rote Zahlen



## Toffelwurst (31. Oktober 2012)

Der Publisher und Spielhersteller EA hat im letzten Quartal mit 711 Millionen US-$ erneut einen Umsatz- und Ergebniseinbruch verzeichnen müssen. Insgesamt fehlen 4 Millionen US-$ im Vorjahresvergleich (715 Millionen US-$) und der Verlust steigt von 340 auf 381 Millionen US-$.
EA gibt als Hauptumsatzquellen seine berühmten und teilweise sehr erfolgreichen Sport-Serien wie Madden NFL, FIFA und NHL an. Auch mit Medal of Honor Warfighter blieb man wohl auf Grund "katastrophaler" Kritiken weit hinter den von Analysten prognostizierten Umsätzen von 900 Millionen bis 1 Milliarde US-$. Trotzdem wird für das laufende Geschäftsjahr mit einem Umsatz von bis zu 4 Milliarden US-$ ausgegangen.

Quelle

Kommentar:
Scheinbar fällt die Gängelung der Kunden so langsam auf EA zurück und sie ernten die Früchte ihrere "Kundenfreundlichkeit".


----------



## BeatsbyDre (31. Oktober 2012)

Yeeeeessss endlich!!!


----------



## KastenBier (31. Oktober 2012)

Qualität statt Quantität. Anders wird man gegen Activisions Call of Duty nicht ankommen.


----------



## beercarrier (31. Oktober 2012)

und sie sollten unbedingt mal was gegen die schlechte presse machen, bzw sich neu strukturieren. die manger denken immer noch sie verstehen den markt und können ihn formen. die spieler die wirklich bereit sind richtig geld für spiele auszugeben werden bei ea einfach als vorhanden, mitgenommen und abgehakt registriert und man konzentriert sich lieber auf spieler die noch gar nicht wissen ob sie überhaupt bereit sind für sowas geld auszugeben. die konsole-spiele werden auch nur mit serienfortsetzung bestückt und risikofreudige investionen in der the winner takes it all branche gar nicht getätigt oder nur insofern das c&c auf einmal f2p sein soll. aber neue wege geht ea sehr widerwillig bis gar nicht.die grundlage für mehreinahmen ist weder eine bessere verkaufsstrategie (micropayment) noch ein größeres angebot (f2p, dlc´s, etc) sondern eine steigende qualität, dann kommen kunden und geld ganz wie von alleine.


----------



## Raeven (31. Oktober 2012)

mir kommen die Tränen


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Oktober 2012)

Tja, wenn man nur Fortsetzungen von jedem Bullshit bringt und gute Studios seit Jahren in die Schließung treibt, braucht man sich nicht wundern, dass es nicht so optimal läuft. 

PS: HAHA


----------



## KastenBier (31. Oktober 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> und gute Studios seit Jahren in die Schließung treibt,



Zum Beispiel? Rentable Studios werden in der Regel nicht geschlossen. Und unrentable Studios sind nicht "gut".


----------



## BeatsbyDre (31. Oktober 2012)

Dice...


----------



## KastenBier (31. Oktober 2012)

BeatsbyDre schrieb:


> Dice...


 
*Was* "Dice"? Worauf beziehst du dich? Deinen Postcounter kannst du auch mit etwas mehr Inhalt pushen...


----------



## BeatsbyDre (31. Oktober 2012)

Na ich meine das Studio Dice! Die typen die BF3 machen und unter dem einfluss von EA nur noch shice bauen!


----------



## KastenBier (31. Oktober 2012)

BeatsbyDre schrieb:


> Na ich meine das Studio Dice! Die typen die BF3 machen und unter dem einfluss von EA nur noch shice bauen!


 
Das ist doch einfach nicht richtig. Dice bekommt lediglich Aufträge von EA. Wenn die sagen: "Macht uns noch ein Spiel zwischen Battlefield 3 und 4", dann haben die das zu tun. Ansonsten gibts eben keine Gelder mehr.

Eventuell sollte man mal den Kopf einschalten bevor man sich zu solchen Kommentaren hinreißen lässt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Oktober 2012)

KastenBier schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel? Rentable Studios werden in der Regel nicht geschlossen. Und unrentable Studios sind nicht "gut".


Origin, Westwood, Bullfrog, z.B. 
Die sind für ein paar der besten Spiele aller Zeiten verantwortlich und wurden durch die Bevormundung von EA in die Schließung getrieben. EA hat sogar selbst zugegeben, dass sie die Übernahmen vermasselt haben.


----------



## BeatsbyDre (31. Oktober 2012)

Und Dice leidet da nicht darunter???!! Sie werden doch zu Quantität gezwungen, dabei kommen solche halbfertigen und auf lange sicht enttäuschenden games wie bf3 raus


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Oktober 2012)

BeatsbyDre schrieb:


> Und Dice leidet da nicht darunter???!! Sie werden doch zu Quantität gezwungen, dabei kommen solche halbfertigen und auf lange sicht enttäuschenden games wie bf3 raus


Da bist du hier an der falschen Adresse. 
Jährliche Shooter Updates, die manche für vollwertige Spiele halten, können doch nicht schlecht sein.


----------



## M4xw0lf (31. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin am Boden zerstört.
... NICHT!
Stirb, EA!


----------



## KastenBier (31. Oktober 2012)

BeatsbyDre schrieb:


> Und Dice leidet da nicht darunter???!! Sie werden doch zu Quantität gezwungen, dabei kommen solche halbfertigen und auf lange sicht enttäuschenden games wie bf3 raus


Wieso sollten die darunter leiden? Solange die Verkaufszahlen stimmen, ist für Dice doch alles okay.



Nailgun schrieb:


> Da bist du hier an der falschen Adresse.
> Jährliche Shooter Updates, die manche für vollwertige Spiele halten, können doch nicht schlecht sein.


Hey, wenn ihr an dieser Stelle ansetzt, dann probierts zuerst bei Activison und CoD. Die haben mit diesem Wahn nämlich angefangen.


----------



## BeatsbyDre (31. Oktober 2012)

Bitte was?


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Oktober 2012)

KastenBier schrieb:


> Hey, wenn ihr an dieser Stelle ansetzt, dann probierts zuerst bei Activison und CoD. Die haben mit diesem Wahn nämlich angefangen.


Nö, Crysis war der Anfang vom Ende. 
Ich warte jetzt auf einen Dungeon Keeper Shooter, also EA, "bemüh" dich mal, Syndicate habt ihr ja auch herrlich verbockt.


----------



## KastenBier (31. Oktober 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Nö, Crysis war der Anfang vom Ende.
> Ich warte jetzt auf einen Dungeon Keeper Shooter, also EA, "bemüh" dich mal, Syndicate habt ihr ja auch herrlich verbockt.


 
Crysis? Wie kommst du zu dem Gedanken? Bei Shootern gibt es nunmal nurnoch wenig Innovationen. Ich finde Dice macht da mit seinen verschiedenen Spielmodi schon eine relativ gute Arbeit. Man darf eben nicht vergessen, dass es das Genre nun schon seit etlichen Jahren gibt. Irgendwann ist der Ideenquell dann auch mal erschöpft und man konzentriert sich als Entwickler auf andere Dinge.


----------



## Festplatte (31. Oktober 2012)

Geil, hat EA mehr als verdient!


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Oktober 2012)

Crysis kam als erstes mit der Grafikkeule, die Anfangs nicht mal wirklich benutzt werden konnte. Danach waren fast alle Shooter nur noch Updates. 

Das ist auch das Problem bei anderen Genres. Wenn man immer nur Updates bringt (Fifa, NFS,...) braucht man sich auch nicht wundern, dass das Interesse langsam nach lässt. Ok, Fifa verkauft sich noch immer sehr gut, was auch an der Anspruchslosigkeit von Fußballfans liegt (), aber man müsste es auch schaffen, neue Marken zu etablieren und das hat EA gewaltig verbockt. 
Dungeon Keeper, Legend of Kyrandia, Dune, (Syndicate),... hätte man genauso fortsetzen können, aber das war ihnen zu riskant. Man hätte damit aber Alternativen bei den Genres gehabt.


----------



## Locuza (31. Oktober 2012)

Ich finde EA muss mal auch mal seiner Linie treu bleiben und Innovationen im Rahmen setzen und nicht casual-shit und blink blink einbauen. 

Dead Space 3 sieht einfach schrecklich aus. 
NFS Most Wanted ist wieder ein umgelabelstes Burnout.

Wobei, was ich oder andere als schlecht empfinden, beim Massenmarkt ganz anders ankommen kann. 
Vielleicht wird DS3 der Renner, vielleicht NFS:MW das häufigst verkaufte NFS sonst was. 
EA hat wohl nicht primär schlechte Absatzzahlen, sondern vielleicht unrentable Studios, die zu teuer sind oder schlechte Leader haben oder EA verschwendet zu viel Geld an etwas oder will auch überall Cutscenes wie in COD, die Schweine teuer in der Produktion sind.


----------



## Deimos (31. Oktober 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> aber man müsste es auch schaffen, neue Marken zu etablieren und das hat EA gewaltig verbockt.


Sorry, aber das ist einfach Bullshit.

Unter EAs Dach wurden folgende Marken etabliert oder bekannte fortgeführt - allesamt risikobehaftet:
- Dragon Age
- Dead Space
- Battleforge
- Bulletstorm
- Alice: Madness returns
- Crysis

Auf die Schnelle eingefallen, mit ein paar wenigen Klicks liessen sich da sicherlich mehr finden.

Ich möchte nun gerne von dir hören, welcher Publisher denn sonst noch solche Risiken eingeht, ausser vielleicht die Macher hinter Witcher1/2.

- Activision/Blizzard: gähn. Alles olle Kamellen, Starcraft, Diablo, CoD, grafisch und Gameplay-mässig nur bewährtes.
- Valve: noch mehr gähn. Grafisch seit Jahren (!) kein einziges Spiel, das auf der Höhe der Zeit wäre, die paar wenigen Spiele, die hervorgebracht werden, sind grösstenteils Community-Adaptionen (weniger Entwicklungsaufwand ftw) oder etablierte Marken. Nur noch ein Reseller, der sich am der Steam-DRM-Knute eine goldene Nase verdient.

Bei allem Respekt, aber wenns um EA geht, kommt von ein paar wenigen irgendein unreflektierter Blödsinn (analog meinen Kommentaren zu Activision/Blizzard und Valve) und der Grossteil kräht denselben Unfug nach.

Klar baut EA Mist und das auch mit schöner Regelmässigkeit. Damit unterscheiden sie sich aber keinen Deut von den anderen Publishern, die exakt gleich oder schlimmer agieren.
Krasserweise sind wir Spieler aber nicht nur als Konsumenten Idioten (DRM, Konsolenports, usw.), sondern auch in unserer Meinungsmache, weil _*Firmen*_ (!?!) glorifiziert und andere gehasst werden - sei es bei Hardware oder eben bei Spielen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Oktober 2012)

Tja Kunden schlucken nicht jede bittere Pille bis zum Erbrechen,  da kommt irgendwann auch mal die Quittung dafür.


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Oktober 2012)

Daedalic. 

Mit Dragon Age, Dead Space und Crysis geht es anscheinend eher bergab, zumindest sieht es nach den Reaktionen vieler so aus. 
Battleforge und Bulletstorm waren gut, allerdings war erstes zu speziell und zweites versank in der Masse an Shootern, außerdem ist ein Shooter selten etwas Neues, wenn man mal von Dishonored absieht. 
Alice hat schon damals kaum jemanden interessiert und mit der schlechten Fortsetzung haben sie auch nichts erreicht. 

Ich halte auch nichts mehr von Activison/Blizzard, nur haben die nicht ständig gute Studios aufgekauft und "geschlossen".


----------



## Deimos (31. Oktober 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Daedalic.




Wie gesagt, man kann unmöglich alles gutheissen, was EA so treibt - ich will da nicht falsch verstanden werden. Die genannten Games waren ja auch nur Beispiele.

Ich begreife nur einfach nicht, wie der Grossteil hier und in jedem anderen EA-bezogenen Thread dümmliche Kommentare reinschreibt, während andere Publisher *gar nichts* für den Spielemarkt machen.
Klar verdient EA - wie jeder andere Publisher - zum grossen Teil an Cash Cows wie Fifa und anderen Fortsetzungen bekannter Spieleserien. Immerhin ist jedes Spiel mittlerweile ein Millionenrisiko, das finanziert werden will und EA hat wenigstens ab und an den Mut, sich an Neues zu wagen.

Die meisten Publisher zeigen da deutlich weniger Risikofreude.


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Oktober 2012)

Keine Sorge, über Blizzard wird mittlerweile genauso hergezogen, was auch verständlich ist. 
Hätte EA nicht die von mir erwähnten Studios geschlossen, hätte ich auch kein so großes Problem mit der Firma, denn ich bin mit den Games von Origin, Westwood, Bullfrog,... aufgewachsen und wer lässt sich schon gerne seine Jugend zerstören.


----------



## Memphys (31. Oktober 2012)

Deimos schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, man kann unmöglich alles gutheissen, was EA so treibt - ich will da nicht falsch verstanden werden. Die genannten Games waren ja auch nur Beispiele.
> 
> Ich begreife nur einfach nicht, wie der Grossteil hier und in jedem anderen EA-bezogenen Thread dümmliche Kommentare reinschreibt, während andere Publisher *gar nichts* für den Spielemarkt machen.
> Klar verdient EA - wie jeder andere Publisher - zum grossen Teil an Cash Cows wie Fifa und anderen Fortsetzungen bekannter Spieleserien. Immerhin ist jedes Spiel mittlerweile ein Millionenrisiko, das finanziert werden will und EA hat wenigstens ab und an den Mut, sich an Neues zu wagen.
> ...


 
Aber die meisten Publisher arbeiten auch nicht mit Hochdruck daran den Spielemarkt kaputt zu machen (zumindest aus meiner Sicht, 5+ DLCs und F2P sind einfach großer Dreck)


----------



## Psychopath (31. Oktober 2012)

Das finde ich soo geil...
wenn ich nur an die C&C reihe denke..... wie kann man diese nur so in den Sand setzen


----------



## Freeze82 (31. Oktober 2012)

Origin/EA Games = nichts als Ärger...gestern BF3 Premium per Sofortüberweisung gekauft, Heute immernochnicht downloadbarDer Support spottet jeder Beschreibung...Hauptsache sie haben die Kohle abkassiert allesandere is denen egal.... Das war definitiv mein letzter Kauf bei diesem Verein !


----------



## TBF_Avenger (31. Oktober 2012)

> EA gibt als Hauptumsatzquellen seine berühmten und teilweise sehr erfolgreichen Sport-Serien wie Madden NFL, FIFA und NHL an.


...warum sie dann im Falle von NHL die PC-Nutzer verärgern, geht echt nicht in mein Kopf. Ein billiger Konsolenport für mehr Gewinn


----------



## Rizzard (31. Oktober 2012)

Kein Wunder das da so schnell ein neues BF nach geschoben wird.


----------



## Phobos001 (31. Oktober 2012)

Festplatte schrieb:


> Geil, hat EA mehr als verdient!




Keiner von euch kommt auf die Idee, das dort *MENSCHEN* arbeiten, die Familien haben die sie ernähren müssen.
Euer blindes EA gebashe geht mir langsam extrem auf die Nerven !

Was kann der kleine Mitarbeiter dafür, wenn das Management Entscheidungen trifft auf die sie weder Einfluss haben, noch diese verschulden.



> Der Horizont vieler Menschen ist ein Kreis mit dem Radius Null - und das nennen sie ihren Standpunkt.
> 
> Albert Einstein,


Denkt mal drüber nach.


----------



## Oberst Klink (31. Oktober 2012)

Tja, das hat man halt davon, wenn man Spiel für Spiel gegen die Wand fährt.


----------



## der-ritze (31. Oktober 2012)

Naja, das war ja nur eine Frage der Zeit.


----------



## Koyote (31. Oktober 2012)

Die machen nicht genug Kohle mit ihren Abzockpaketen?  Alleine mit FIFA müssen die doch stinkreich werden, wenn man mal beachtet, wie viele da noch massen an echtgeld reinstecken 

Aber wenn es doch so sei: Pech gehabt. Finde ich super


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (31. Oktober 2012)

Schuld sind bestimmt die bösen Schwarzkopierer. 

EA sollte endlich mal aufwachen und merken, dass es so nicht weitergehen kann.


----------



## ct5010 (31. Oktober 2012)

*like*


----------



## Jack ONeill (31. Oktober 2012)

Mich wundert es nicht das EA Rote Zahlen schreibt, wenn ich da mal alleine an die BF3 Bewertung bei Amazon denke was da zum Teil für Müll geschrieben wurde. Im großen und ganzen haben die noch genug Top Spiele im Angebot, ah vergesse es schon wieder da gehört ja das achso böse Origin dazu
Und dann noch solche dummen Sprüche wie ich kaufe nie wieder ein EA Spiel aber dann die ersten sind die solche Spiele schlecht machen nur weil die eben von diesem Unternehmen sind.( bzw selber kaufen)
Gut ich gebe zu das durch Origin mal was doppelt gebucht wurde da hatte ich mein Geld nach 5 Tagen zurück + einen 10€ Gutschein. Es dauert zwar etwas bis man einem am Telefon hat aber es wird einem noch immer schnell geholfen. Einfach mal freundlich bleiben und nicht gleich ausfällig werden, EA hat sicher das ein oder andere nicht so gemacht wie es gewünscht wurde aber viele Spieler sind da ganz sicher nicht besser.

mfg


----------



## AnthraX (31. Oktober 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Nö, Crysis war der Anfang vom Ende.
> Ich warte jetzt auf einen Dungeon Keeper Shooter, also EA, "bemüh" dich mal, Syndicate habt ihr ja auch herrlich verbockt.



 Crysis ?? 

also da kommt erstens nicht jählrich etwas und zweitens bietet Crysis immer viel. Aber es gibt immer "hater". NIEMAND, aber auch GAR NIEMAND zwingt jemanden diese Spiele zu spielen. Und ich denke nicht das EA wegen zu shlehter Spiele rote zahlen schreibt. Das Geld wird einfach an allen Ecken und Enden zu Fenster raus geschmissen, die ganzen Messe und Werbegelder die da verschleudert werden sind ein Wahnsinn. Wenn auf Bussen etc. schon Sims Werbung läuft und zu teuersten Sendezeiten irgendwelche Werbungen, dann muss man sich am Ende nicht wundern. Die Spiele von EA verkaufen sich wie Sand am Meer (Fifa, Madden, BF um nur 3 zu nennen). Wenn man die Kohle zum Fenster raus wirft kommt aber halt sowas bei raus. 3xx Millionen sind nun aber auch nicht sooo viel Geld bei den Zahlen die sich bei EA häufen nehme ich an. 2009 machte man schon über 700 Millionen € verlust...


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Oktober 2012)

Stimmt, niemand wird zu etwas gezwungen. 

Ich habe auch nicht behauptet, dass jedes Jahr ein neuer Crysis Teil raus kommt, sondern dass seit dem Spiel die Shooter zu einem Einheitsbrei geworden sind, wo man nur sehr selten eine Rosine findet, aber Hauptsache der Brei sieht hübsch aus. 
Das ist dann aber irgendwie ein anderes Thema, da es sich nicht nur auf EA bezieht.


----------



## sinthor4s (31. Oktober 2012)

Interessant finde ich das mit so einem enormen Umsatz bei Medal of Honor gerechnet wurde.
Wie kann man denn nach dem unterirdischem Vorgänger so optimistisch (naiv) sein? Müsste man
nicht tief stapeln und sich vom eventuell eintretenem Erfolg überraschen lassen
Analysten sind schon ein merkwürdiges Völkchen.


----------



## Festplatte (31. Oktober 2012)

Phobos001 schrieb:
			
		

> Keiner von euch kommt auf die Idee, das dort MENSCHEN arbeiten, die Familien haben die sie ernähren müssen.
> Euer blindes EA gebashe geht mir langsam extrem auf die Nerven !
> 
> Was kann der kleine Mitarbeiter dafür, wenn das Management Entscheidungen trifft auf die sie weder Einfluss haben, noch diese verschulden.
> ...



Es ist eine Tatsache, dass EA viele  (ehemals) geile Spieleserien in den Sand gesetzt hat! Und dass da Menschen arbeiten, ist einfach nur ein schwachsinniges Argument, überall arbeiten Menschen. Sollen sich die EA-Mitarbeiter doch einen anderen Job suchen. Und bei so vielen kostenplichtigen DLC's wie EA rausgehauen hat, sind das eh alle Millionäre! 

PS: Bitte beleidige hier niemanden, wir wollen uns doch erwachsen verhalten!


----------



## Toffelwurst (31. Oktober 2012)

sinthor4s schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich das mit so einem enormen Umsatz bei Medal of Honor gerechnet wurde.
> Wie kann man denn nach dem unterirdischem Vorgänger so optimistisch (naiv) sein? Müsste man
> nicht tief stapeln und sich vom eventuell eintretenem Erfolg überraschen lassen
> Analysten sind schon ein merkwürdiges Völkchen.


 
Also es wurde nicht mit einem Umsatz von 900 Millionen allein durch Medal of Honor gerechnet, sondern man ist davon ausgegangen, dass Medal of Honor den Quartalsumsatz des jetzigen Weihnachtsquartal auf 900 Millionen pusht, aber aufgrund der Kritiken wird sich der Umsatz für Q4 im ähnlichen bereich wie Q3 bewegen. Geht man von 900 Millionen für Q4 aus und nimmt Q3 als Referenz geht man für MoH von einem Umsatz von ca. 200 Millionen aus, was in etwa 4 Millionen verkauften Exemplaren entsprechen dürfte +/- natürlich. Als kleine Anmerkung Battlefield 3 verkaufte sich Cross-Platform in der ersten Woche ca. 5 Millionen mal, also war es gar nicht so an den Haaren herbeigezogen.
Der direkte Vorgänger von Warfighter hat sich in der ersten Woche übrigens fast 2 Millionen mal verkauft.


----------



## kühlprofi (1. November 2012)

Festplatte schrieb:


> Es ist eine Tatsache, dass EA viele (ehemals) geile Spieleserien in den Sand gesetzt hat! Und dass da Menschen arbeiten, ist einfach nur ein schwachsinniges Argument, überall arbeiten Menschen. Sollen sich die EA-Mitarbeiter doch einen anderen Job suchen. Und bei so vielen kostenplichtigen DLC's wie EA rausgehauen hat, sind das eh alle Millionäre!
> 
> PS: Bitte beleidige hier niemanden, wir wollen uns doch erwachsen verhalten!


 

Sehr logisch. Du schreibst es sind alle Millionäre und trotzdem schreibt EA rote Zahlen. Wieso sollen sich die EA-Mitarbeiter einen anderen Job suchen? Du kannst dich ja einmal dort bewerben, als Grafiker, Modeler, Leveldesigner, Coder usw. dann wird BF4 sicher der Knüller ^^. Auch die DLC's beanspruchen Arbeitszeit. Ich mag das überhaupt nicht wenn sich Leute äussern wie "geschieht den Pennern recht" usw. Es kann nun mal nicht für jedes Kind jedes Spiel genauso programmiert und gestaltet werden wie es das 100% haben will. Und für mich machen EA und ihre Studios eine gigantische Arbeit. Selbst was alles für Arbeit in der Entwicklung von BF3 steckt, schon alleine die Töne usw. das steckt eine Menge professioneller Arbeit dahinter von welcher sich manches Studio Scheiben abschneiden sollte. Und die Entwickler die bei EA Arbeiten haben meiner Ansicht nach eine sehr interessante Arbeit bei welcher man sehr viel Know-How mitbringen muss, von daher können diese eher flamende Gamer die Zuhause rumsitzen als Penner bezeichnen.


----------



## MyArt (1. November 2012)

Tja früher waren es kostenlose Updates und Patches,
heute sind es eben kostengebundene DLCs.


Da überlegt man sich lieber vorher was man sich kauft und ob man sein Geld nicht in Alternativen investiert...


----------



## Aer0 (1. November 2012)

solange origin exestiert machen sie hoffentlich weiter verluste


----------



## kühlprofi (1. November 2012)

Travel schrieb:


> Tja früher waren es kostenlose Updates und Patches,
> heute sind es eben kostengebundene DLCs.
> 
> 
> Da überlegt man sich lieber vorher was man sich kauft und ob man sein Geld nicht in Alternativen investiert...


 
Dann gib mal ein Beispiel wo du früher kostenlose Inhalte in diesem Umfang wie die DLC's in BF3 erhalten hast. Würde mich wunder nehmen. Für die riesigen Patches bei BF3 habe ich bisher nichts bezahlt, du schon?



Aer0 schrieb:


> solange origin exestiert machen sie hoffentlich weiter verluste




Darf man fragen wo da der Zusammenhang besteht und wieso? Hoff doch, dass gleich EA und alle seine Studios pleite gehen, dann wirst du bald gar keine 'guten' Spiele mehr kaufen können.


----------



## MyArt (1. November 2012)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Dann gib mal ein Beispiel wo du früher kostenlose Inhalte in diesem Umfang wie die DLC's in BF3 erhalten hast. Würde mich wunder nehmen. Für die riesigen Patches bei BF3 habe ich bisher nichts bezahlt, du schon?



Counterstrike, selbst Global Offensive hat noch neue Maps gratis bekommen.
Überhaupt sind Spiele von Valve da mMn Benutzerfreundlicher.


Übrigens hat sich mein Post nicht auf Battlefield bezogen sondern eher auf Assassins Creed


----------



## Aer0 (1. November 2012)

weil es mit origin ein datenschutzproblem gibt der ja nur dafür da ist "vor cheater zu schützen" 
sind zwar weniger cheater in bf3 als in mw3 aber trotzdem ist es den preis nicht wert


----------



## Lightfire (1. November 2012)

Einen Gaaaaanz grossen teil wird da wohl Origin bei getragen haben, aber ganz bestimmt auch Title wie zb. FIFA, man schau sich dieses völlig Überteuerten Updates an, den mehr ist Fifa 13 ja wohl nicht ein wenig an der Grafik arbeiten und die Spielernamen dan Vereinen zu ordnen sieht für mich ein wenig schmal aus, obwohl es mich dann wieder wundert da sich EA ja jeden sch..ss zusätzlich bezahlen lässt wie man in BF3 sieht, jede erweiterung erst so anbieten und wenn alle die erweiteungen gekauft haben (müssen ja eigentlich alle da sie sonst die Waffen nicht bekommen) dann kommt eben Premium wo die vorgigen erweitungen gleich mit drin sind  *Battlefield 3: Back To Karkand *edition bestes beispiel, weil ist voll genial Back to Karkand nochmal dann in Premium mit rein packen. Und wenn ich mir die EA Halloween aktion so ansehe was man da alles zusammen kaufen kann, frage ich mich wozu noch spielen? kann man sich doch so alles zusammen kaufen.


----------



## kühlprofi (1. November 2012)

Aer0 schrieb:


> weil es mit origin ein datenschutzproblem gibt der ja nur dafür da ist "vor cheater zu schützen"
> sind zwar weniger cheater in bf3 als in mw3 aber trotzdem ist es den preis nicht wert


 
Was gibt es denn für ein Datenschutzproblem?



Lightfire schrieb:


> Einen Gaaaaanz grossen teil wird da wohl Origin bei getragen haben, aber ganz bestimmt auch Title wie zb. FIFA, man schau sich dieses völlig Überteuerten Updates an, den mehr ist Fifa 13 ja wohl nicht ein wenig an der Grafik arbeiten und die Spielernamen dan Vereinen zu ordnen sieht für mich ein wenig schmal aus, obwohl es mich dann wieder wundert da sich EA ja jeden sch..ss zusätzlich bezahlen lässt wie man in BF3 sieht, jede erweiterung erst so anbieten und wenn alle die erweiteungen gekauft haben (müssen ja eigentlich alle da sie sonst die Waffen nicht bekommen) dann kommt eben Premium wo die vorgigen erweitungen gleich mit drin sind  *Battlefield 3: Back To Karkand *edition bestes beispiel, weil ist voll genial Back to Karkand nochmal dann in Premium mit rein packen. Und wenn ich mir die EA Halloween aktion so ansehe was man da alles zusammen kaufen kann, frage ich mich wozu noch spielen? kann man sich doch so alles zusammen kaufen.


 

Logisch gibt es um ein Produkt zu pushen stets neue Marketing-Aktionen - für jemand, der das Spiel später kauft halt ein Vorteil. Ist aber überall so. Ein iPad 2 kostet nun auch weniger, als zuvor wo es das iPad 3 noch nicht gab. Was kann man sich zusammen kaufen, die K/D, Skill, hö?
Würden viele ein Unternehmen führen die EA so schlecht machen, weil sie selbst ja dann soo gutmütig wären und ihre Mitarbeiter über Monate hinweg die Arbeit zahlen um den Spielern gratis Maps in den Hintern zu schieben, wären sie schon lange Konkurs.


----------



## sikeij (1. November 2012)

ich denke man muss die einzelnen Reihen unterscheiden. Fifa jedes Jahr neu zu erfinden geht sicher auch nicht (wie lange gibt´s die Serie schon?). 13 spielt sich zu 12 schon nochmal anders, es wird halt hptsl. am Gameplay gearbeitet. Ich denke hier treiben eher die hohen Lizenzkosten die Margen nach unten.
Shooter spiel ich keine (langweilig!!!), aber der Markt scheint sich hptsl. an Freaks  zu richten. Allein die Hardwareanforderungen sind nicht massenmarkttauglich. Ab einem gewissen Alter geht halt nicht mehr die ganze Kohle in den PC...
Außerhalb der Sportserien und Shooter-Reihen, hat sich der Spielemarkt stark verändert. F2P mit kostenpflichtigen Ingame-Items und Werbeeinblendungen machen die Entwicklung großer Blockbuster nahezu unrentabel. Dazu noch die Aufsplitterung in PC und Konsolen...
Diablo 3 machts vor. Jahrelang warten, minimale Hardwareanforderung, fast die gleichen Level.... und es läuft.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (1. November 2012)

Aber einen Nachfolger mit großen Namen in den Sand zu setzen ist deutlich einfacher bzw. wahrscheinlicher, als eine neue Marke zu etablieren, da die Ansprüche/Erwartungen viel zu hoch sind. Kurioser Weise erwartet der Spieler jährlich einen neuen Teil und will dabei jedes mal eine Revolution, dabei gibt das Genre einfach nicht mehr her. Open World bei Shooter wollen viele, aber die Masse möchte eben Schlauchlevel die, wenn sie gut inszeniert sind, deutlich mehr Unterhaltung haben, als eben eine Insel zu erkunden. Und Unterhaltung ist eben das A und O. Warum kauft jeder CoD? Weil sie unterhalten werden und das auch wollen. Fast jeder erinnert sich an alte und auch neue CoD-Teile und deshalb läuft das auch wie geschnitten Brot. Das hat mit Hardwareanforderungen, Gruppierungen einfach nichts zu tun. Man kriegt immer eine gut inszenierte Story und einen guten MP und deshalb kauft man das - plus persönliche Vorlieben. 
Ist wie Leute die sich immer den Golf kaufen. Hab den 6er gehabt und der lief wie sau, nun kommt der 7er, welcher anders aussieht und hübscher gemacht wurde hier und dort, also kaufe ich mir den oder den Nachfolger oder eben jedes Jahr den neuen bzw alle 1-3 Jahre. Und das kann man eben von CoD auf WOW, auf BF, auf FIFA, auf Diablo etc. projizieren und man sieht, das nebenher sich neue Spieletitel entwickeln und etablieren müssen. Gelingt dies, wird auch dieser irgendwann in die Mittelmäßigkeit, was nicht unbedingt schlecht ist, abrutschen.
Also wird EA den Verlust verschmerzen und weiter machen wie gehabt bzw. Trends erkennen, einlenken und dichter am Markt entwickeln. Wer würde das mit seinem eigenem Unternehmen nicht machen?


----------



## DarkMo (1. November 2012)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Würden viele ein Unternehmen führen die EA so schlecht machen, weil sie selbst ja dann soo gutmütig wären und ihre Mitarbeiter über Monate hinweg die Arbeit zahlen um den Spielern gratis Maps in den Hintern zu schieben, wären sie schon lange Konkurs.


 das seltsame is ja, das es früher doch auch ging >< wenn man gerade die zeit der klassiker anschaut, da gabs nichma sonen kundenstamm wie heute - un dennoch waren die preise bzw das drumherum in ordnung. aber gut, der ölpreis steigt, die stromkosten explodieren... da muss man schon ma nen paar milliarden mehr einnehmen... 

gewinn ok, gewinnsucht is aber rotz. alles sollte in nem rahmen bleiben. und wenns die firmen ned mehr schaffen ihre kosten zu decken, ohne dem kunden offensichtlichst den stinkefinger zu zeigen... aber gut, wer is hier eigentlich schuld? immerhin lässt sich der könig (kunde) ja freiwillig seit jahren wie'n schmarozer behandeln


----------



## Verminaard (1. November 2012)

DarkMo schrieb:


> das seltsame is ja, das es früher doch auch ging >< wenn man gerade die zeit der klassiker anschaut, da gabs nichma sonen kundenstamm wie heute - un dennoch waren die preise bzw das drumherum in ordnung. aber gut, der ölpreis steigt, die stromkosten explodieren... da muss man schon ma nen paar milliarden mehr einnehmen...
> 
> gewinn ok, gewinnsucht is aber rotz. alles sollte in nem rahmen bleiben. und wenns die firmen ned mehr schaffen ihre kosten zu decken, ohne dem kunden offensichtlichst den stinkefinger zu zeigen... aber gut, wer is hier eigentlich schuld? immerhin lässt sich der könig (kunde) ja freiwillig seit jahren wie'n schmarozer behandeln


 
Das Problem ist eigentlich das die BWL'er die von dieser ganzen Gamingmaterie nicht wirklich die Ahnung haben (behaupte ich mal so) gesehen haben, das sich mit dieser Branche gut Geld verdienen laesst.
Also wurde in solche Unternehmen Geld investiert um viel viel Geld zu verdienen.
Das wirklich gute neue Spiele veroeffentlicht werden, interessiert doch nicht wirklich.
Was interessant ist, das der Kunde in der Masse das Produkt kauft.

Aber da nehmen sich alle Publisher nicht viel, egal ob EA, UBI, oder Activision/Blizzard.
Imho kann man diese Entwicklung noch am Besten am Beispiel Blizzard sehen.
Blizzard vor der Uebernahme durch Activision und deren CEO Bobby Kotick. Wenn der wirklch so denkt und handelt, wie er Sprueche losgelassen hat, braucht sich keiner ueber diesen Einheitsbrei wundern den wir kontinuierlich vorgesetzt bekommen.
Klar gibt es darunter auch Perlen, aber das werden immer mehr die Ausnahme.

Auf der anderen Seite: wie Innovativ darf denn ein Spiel sein um aktzeptiert zu werden?
Wenn es denn dann gut ist, darf es Nachfolger haben oder werden Diese auch nur ein Abklatsch?
Heutige Spiele mit frueher zu vergleichen ist nicht wirklich optimal. Frueher gab es halt vieles noch nicht, und da war viel mehr Raum fuer Innovationen.

Das EA einige namhafte Hersteller, die auch mir in guter Erinnerung geblieben sind, an die Wand gefahren hat, schmeckt mir auch nicht wirklich.
Die andere Frage ist aber: wie sehr ist daran EA alleine schuld? Wie genau waren die Hintergruende? 
Ich weis das nicht.



Festplatte schrieb:


> PS: Bitte beleidige hier niemanden, wir wollen uns doch erwachsen verhalten!


Bei dem Gebashe  welches hier herrscht, redest du was von erwachsen verhalten? 

Ich find auch sehr toll, das Origin als Staatsfeind Nr.1 abgestempelt wird, im gleichen Atemzug aber Steam in den Himmel gelobt wird.
So wirklich viel nehmen sich beide Plattformen nicht.
Steam gibt es halt schon laenger und geniesst eine groessere Akzpetanz.
EA wollte an diesem Erfolgsmodell anknuepfen und was Eigenes machen.
Leider war die Idee Cheater und Raubmordkopierer etwas einzudaemmen keine gute Idee in unserer Zeit. Die wehren sich natuerlich mit Haenden und Fuessen. Aehm geht natuerlich nur um den reinen Datenschutz.....


----------



## Jack ONeill (1. November 2012)

Bevor sich hir noch mehr ausheulen wegen dem DLC B2K, das gab es doch eh kostenlos zur LE von BF3. Daher haben die Käufer der LE das DLC zwar doppelt aber nicht zweimal bezahlt.

Wenn es welche trifft dann die Personen die sich nicht die LE sondern die normale gekauft haben und selbst da spart man noch etwas Geld. Nicht Origin oder Steam sind der Feind sondern die Leute die alles schlecht machen und boykottieren wollen aber am Ende die ersten sind die neue Spiele kaufen.
So wie viele derzeit drauf sind braucht man eh nicht mehr online spielen da es einfach keinen Spaß mehr macht mit solchen Menschen

mfg


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. November 2012)

Selber schuld EA aber seht das als Chance da raus zu lernen !


----------



## bofferbrauer (5. November 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich warte jetzt auf einen Dungeon Keeper Shooter, also EA, "bemüh" dich mal, Syndicate habt ihr ja auch herrlich verbockt.


 
Ich denke, da kannst du wohl so lange drauf warten wie ich auf eine Battlefield Wirtschaftssimulation 



Locuza schrieb:


> EA hat wohl nicht primär schlechte Absatzzahlen, sondern vielleicht unrentable Studios, die zu teuer sind oder schlechte Leader haben oder EA verschwendet zu viel Geld an etwas oder will auch überall Cutscenes wie in COD, die Schweine teuer in der Produktion sind.



Afaik ist heutzutage das teuerste bei den Spielen nicht mal mehr die Entwicklung selbst. Über 60% des Budgets von BF3 soll für die Marketingkampagne draufgegangen sein. Granted, BF3 Werbung war überall und omnipräsent, aber immerhin ein Zeichen, dass die Publisher ihren Milchkühen auch das Letzte Tropfen Milch aussaugen wollen bevor sie Notgeschlachtet werden sollen.


----------



## Locuza (5. November 2012)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Afaik ist heutzutage das teuerste bei den Spielen nicht mal mehr die Entwicklung selbst. Über 60% des Budgets von BF3 soll für die Marketingkampagne draufgegangen sein. Granted, BF3 Werbung war überall und omnipräsent, aber immerhin ein Zeichen, dass die Publisher ihren Milchkühen auch das Letzte Tropfen Milch aussaugen wollen bevor sie Notgeschlachtet werden sollen.


 Das ist nicht allgemeingültig. EA hat BF3 stark beworben und wollte sich ein Battle mit COD liefern, bei anderen Marken und Situationen ist das Budget für das Marketing ganz anders besetzt und liegt mal bei 30% und mal kann es bei über 100% des Entwicklungsbudgets liegen.


----------



## bofferbrauer (5. November 2012)

Locuza schrieb:


> Das ist nicht allgemeingültig. EA hat BF3 stark beworben und wollte sich ein Battle mit COD liefern, bei anderen Marken und Situationen ist das Budget für das Marketing ganz anders besetzt und liegt mal bei 30% und mal kann es bei über 100% des Entwicklungsbudgets liegen.



Hab ich ja auch dabeigeschrieben. Aber es zeigt imo doch deutlich, wohin die Reise geht


----------



## Almdudler2604 (5. November 2012)

Kann man sich eigentlich gar nicht vorstellen, dass EA nicht auf nen grünen Zweig kommt...
Naja wahrscheinlich einfach nur miss Management im Unternehmen.


----------



## Lorin (5. November 2012)

Bei den ganzen großen Marken die EA im Portfolio hat eigentlich nur schwer vorstellbar. Mich würden da aus wirtschaftlicher Neugier die Details interessieren. Na ja, ich hoffe das Beste für EA, ganz ohne Puplisher geht's ja auch nicht wirklich in der Spielebranche. Hab eigentlich keine Lust irgendwann in der Zukunft alle Spiele nur noch per Kickstarter vorzufinanzieren.


----------

